
Share Your Jupyter Notebook via a Public URL - bealuga
https://github.com/biancasubion/jupyshare
======
bealuga
Wanted a way to share my notebook through the internet without going through
the hassle of copy pasting / taking screenshots (:

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
bealuga
Awesome thank you so much!

